# Tiger Tactical / Blackhawk / Molle



## chrisf (20 Sep 2004)

Three part post... looking to get an assault pack (I know as a sig, it's not exactly a critical item, but it will get used occasionally, and I've got the money to blow on one right now...)

First...

Anyone ever deal with these guys? http://www.tigertactical.com/

They seem to produce cadpat products... any idea if they warranty what they sell? Are the items of good quality?

Second...

Regarding Blackhawks lifetime warranty... do they require a receipt to repair the item? For example, if I were to purchase an item from e-bay, or a party other then a dealer, would they honour the warranty?

Finally...

Regarding the Molle system, forgive stupid questions, but what other systems are compatible with the molle system? Can ALICE, PALS, or even Canadian 84 Pattern pouches be attached directly to the MOLLES system? I know I've seen adapters to attach MOLLE pattern pouches to ALICE equipment.


----------



## Farmboy (20 Sep 2004)

The owner of Tiger Tactical posts on http://www.canadiangunnutz.com/ . I have heard good reviews on their products and service.

 Edited due to misunderstanding.


----------



## Firepower (20 Sep 2004)

I've had no problems with blackhawk when it comes to returing products with out a receipt. 

But as far as assault packs go if you have some money to burn the Lightfighter RAID pack is great, I picked up mine in OD an have abused/used it for the couple months now, an it has been outstanding. More then enough MOLLE attachment points an it fits a radio nicely in it. It also has a lifetime warranty just in case you do manage to break it. 

An if you can get your paws on some Cadpat Tactical Tailor pouches you can make the pack look a little more Canadian.

http://www.lightfighter.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=198 check out the more images link to see a few of the packs in action also.

You can probably rig a MALICE/ALICE clip (which you can see here) to attach an 84 pattern pouch, but I would just buy MOLLE compatiable pouches. But alone the 84 pouches won't attach securely.

PALS/MOLLE/SPEAR/STRIKE so many acronyms  it gets confusing some times. An it gets worse when companies throw in thier own names like Paraclete's Patented SOF-snap pockets.


----------



## Infanteer (20 Sep 2004)

Regarding Tiger Tactical.

They are one of the few that have the license to produce CADPAT kit.

With regards to Farmboy's comments; the way I understood it, the owner was doing work for some guy in Calgary who had different ideas on how to market aftermarket gear for soldiers.   The owners (Dave and Amanda) has since "went his own way" and now deals directly with customers and has created Tiger Tactical to make a market name for his kit.

I would highly recommend this company, as they can do good custom work if you want.   I've been nothing but happy with the business that I've done there.   I've got a few things with him now and you deal directly with the manufacturer, so your input goes right into the manufactuing process.   You may pay a bit more, but you get top quality kit and it can be customized to your particular tastes.   They guarantee their products; showing that their is a genuine interest in the craftsmanship that goes into the kit.   I like the fact that it is a smaller business and you can deal directly with the people who make your kit.

For some ideas on soem TigerTac work, check out KevinB's pics and link for the TigerTac Rig they did up for guys who are using it in Afghanistan right now; I've got a hold of one and I am really satisfied with it:
http://army.ca/forums/threads/17168.30.html


As for the assault pack, what are you looking for?   Something highspeed and in a camo pattern, or just a good-ole OD Green backpack that you can get the most out of.   I got a standard OD green pack that I'll sell for cheap if you want it.

As for Blackhawk, root through some of the posts on the equipment forum; the feedback is that the quality of Blackhawk is hit-and-miss.


----------



## chrisf (20 Sep 2004)

Might as well go high speed and camo... 

Seriously though, I've seen the new small pack for the tac vest. And while it looks good, it'll be a few years till I see a tac vest, let alone the small pack. So looking into getting an assault pack as a private purchase. I've heard good things about the blackhawk STRIKE pack. Thinking about getting that as a base, picking up a pair of C7 mag pouches (Though the local surplus store carries only ALICE and 84 Pattern), and down the road, picking up a couple of C9 pouches, ideally in cadpat. And maybe a few other miscellaneous pouches.


----------



## Infanteer (20 Sep 2004)

Ah, so you want a rig with modularity.  I know Peacekeeper does some stuff like that, although I'm not overly fond of alot of the stuff he puts out.

Your other two options if you want CADPAT are Dave at Tiger Tac or Brian Kroon at Dropzone.  Both of these companies have good kit and reputations as far as I am concerned.


----------



## chrisf (20 Sep 2004)

The only sort of modular pack peace keeper makes is the recce patrol pack. Right away from just looking at it, I note the lack of compression straps on the side of the pack... this fact alone makes me write off the recce patrol pack as an option.

Regarding dropzone, I've written them, and apparently they also manufacture an assault pack, though it's not pictured on their website. Anyone have any experience with it?

My options are really open at this point, though really leaning towards the Blackhawk strike pack, as it's got pretty much every thing I want, good quality, a warranty, and modularity.


----------



## KevinB (21 Sep 2004)

BHI since they moved their manufacturing overseas the quality of the stiching etc has gone down hill fast.
 I have a US manufactured BHI M203 grenadier rig that I got in trade from a US buddy - it went to Hati with him and I have been abusing it - it is still in great shape - however their newer stuff - not so good -- I took a boo at it at SHOT last year and noted many of the packs etc had stiching errors and the kit just seem flimsy.

For kit manufactuers I'd go with Dave and Ammanda for custom work or for specific items of the shelf.

 SOE Gear
 Eagle
 London Bridge

I have kit from all the above and it has never failed me.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (21 Sep 2004)

I'll can personally attest to the sub-par quality of Blackhawk stuff.  

I used a set of their triple mag M-16/C7 pouches and they were way the lid was sewn on, it made extracting the mags very difficult.

I've also got one of their STRIKE/MOLLE Omega tac-vests and the rubber shoulder patch is coming unstitched.  I was given this vest for free due to this, but I would not have been a happy camper had I paid money for this vest, only for it to come apart.

Bottom line for me is that I'll never spend money on Blackhawk.  If it's a freebie, then I'll give it a try which will probably result in me ditching it and getting something else of higher quality.

Tactical Tailor is making their 3-day pack in genuine cadpat through Dave's Surplus
www.davesarmysurplus.com
He mostly sells his TT Cadpat stuff through ebay.  He's got a 3-day pack on now:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36068&item=2271551420&rd=1
I use quite a bit of TT's gear and their stuff is pretty rock solid.

If you want Cadpat or OD Green, I'd go with either Dave's Surplus Tactical Tailor stuff, Dropzone or Tiger Tactical.
Stay away from Craphawk...I mean Blackhawk.


----------



## chrisf (21 Sep 2004)

What's the quality of tactical tailor like?


----------



## Matt_Fisher (21 Sep 2004)

Tactical Tailor makes good stuff.

I'm using their Modular Medic Pouch
http://www.tacticaltailor.com/products/modular_pouches/medic_pouch/

and their Single Mag 5.56 pouches
http://www.tacticaltailor.com/products/modular_pouches/single_AR_mag_pouch/

The products are very well thought out and very well made.  While Tactical Tailor doesn't have a flashy advertising and marketing budget like Blackhawk, they do what they do very well and have done some very innovative designs such as the Malice Clip and their Single Mag 5.56/7.62 pouches.

Let us know what you end up getting and how it works out for you.


----------



## chrisf (23 Sep 2004)

While it's by far out of my price range, these guys (http://www.kifaru.net/MGhome.htm) have some incredible looking stuff... amd very modular... anyone know if it's of good quality?


----------



## Infanteer (23 Sep 2004)

I've heard it's the best money can buy....


----------



## pappy (26 Sep 2004)

http://www.londonbridgetrading.com/main.html  
has some nice kit if you wanna send you money south of the border. If my mind is still with me, these guys are former Marines - Semper Fi

http://www.tacticaltaylor.com/
as some here have mentiened before, I've meet some of the guys at Tactical Taylor, owner is a former Ranger, started making kit for himself and his buddies in the barracks at Fort Lewis when the goverment crap didn't meet thier needs. Now it's his full time job.  Rangers tear sh*t up.

WWW.blackhawk.com 
founded by SEALS heard they can be tough on gear too  hehe  besides we let them wear our beloved utility cover so how bad can they be  ;D  
and also the Navy Corpsmen, God let us not forget them, thanks for the stiches Doc Joker!  Semper Fi Bro.


----------



## DropZone (29 Sep 2004)

Gentlemen,

If I may I'd like to shed some light on a few things:

P.A.L. stands for pouch attachment loops made from 1" webbing.
MOLLE-Is a load carriage system that incorporates P.A.L.S.
ALICE- Is a load carriage system that incorporated 2" webbing. It is now considered by many to be obsolete.
MALICE - Is a clip that can be used to hold accessories to P.A.L.S. webbing or ALICE webbing.
SPEARS- See MOLLE above.
SOFSNAP - Is a method of fastening accessories to P.A.L.S. 
ANNEX - Is a clip that can be used to hold accessories to P.A.L.S.

To the best of my knowledge Drop Zone M.U.L.E.S. Mk2 modular system is the only system on the market today that is compatible with all of the above systems including the C.F. 82/84 load carriage system.

Kindest Regards
Brian Kroon


----------



## chrisf (22 Oct 2004)

Update... I won an auction on e-bay for a cadpat version of the modular tactical tailor pack from Dave's Surplus about a week ago. Probably won't have the pack into my grubby little hands for another week or so, but I'll write a review on it when I get it. While I haven't actually received the pack yet, I have no doubt it will arrive promptly, and so far it's been a pleasure to deal with Dave's Surplus (I'll get into detail when I write the review).


----------



## chrisf (8 Nov 2004)

Well, my new backpack got here today... exactly two weeks from the time I sent the money order to the time it got here. Which I think is pretty good considering it literally had to cross the entire country, and I mean *entire* country.

The new pack looks to be off exceptional quality (For anyone thinking about buying one, a feature that I've never seen listed anywhere when looking for it, in addition to the PALS webbing on the sides, it's also got ALICE webbing at the base of the pack, ideal for attaching a sleeping bag). It will also hold my 3 litre camel back, albeit with a little squeezing, though it's only listed as being able to hold a 2 litre.

Dave's surplus was great to deal with, even more so when you consider that though the auction I won was for a CADPAT pack, after a couple of days, I realised that I would probably be better off with an OD pack in the long run. I e-mailed them, asking if they'd be willing to substitute an OD pack, and they were more then happy to do it. I'll definitly be keeping them in mind when I feel like wasting money again and decide to buy some CADPAT pouches to attach to it, great guys.


----------

